
Awesome OS X Command Line - sndean
https://github.com/herrbischoff/awesome-osx-command-line
======
donaldguy
While the cli forms of the various "defaults" registry commands are
interesting and useful for e.g. scripting provisioning of many new machines,
on a one-off basis it's probably easier to just use TinkerTool
([https://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerTool.html](https://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerTool.html))
which offers most of them with checkboxes or radio buttons

(One could argue about safety/visibility/trust but it's really probably no
worse, and possibly better, than any installer to which you give your
password)

~~~
sdfjkl
I quite like the badge:
[https://www.bresink.com/osx/FullSoftware.html](https://www.bresink.com/osx/FullSoftware.html)

------
adelpozo
I was thinking that a few those can be found in
[http://secrets.blacktree.com/](http://secrets.blacktree.com/) and the boom
the website is gone.

Thankfully the payback machine is there for you:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150621044359/http://secrets.bl...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150621044359/http://secrets.blacktree.com/)

I should start donating money to those guys

~~~
symlinkk
I think you mean the Wayback Machine. The Payback Machine sounds pretty badass
though.

~~~
diamondo25
macOS spelling checker strikes again?

~~~
bartvk
Thankfully, the fine article offers a solution :D

defaults write -g NSAutomaticSpellingCorrectionEnabled -bool false

------
srigi
For this kind of setup I use this very well maintained script

[https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles/blob/master/.macos](https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles/blob/master/.macos)

This dotfiles repo is even recommended by Github at
[https://dotfiles.github.io/](https://dotfiles.github.io/)

~~~
dschep
I don't think that's a recommendation by Github. The site even says "Your
unofficial guide to dotfiles on GitHub." and none of the 3 members of the
dotfiles org seems to be Github employees. Neat list tho.

------
pavel_lishin
Worth reading for this alone:

    
    
        # Stop iTunes Responding to Key Presses
        launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.rcd.plist
    

Also, pbcopy tends to not work in tmux - I've been using this as a workaround:
[https://github.com/ChrisJohnsen/tmux-MacOSX-
pasteboard](https://github.com/ChrisJohnsen/tmux-MacOSX-pasteboard)

------
bbotond
Nice list.

Maybe it's just me getting older and grumpier but I see the word "awesome"
being overused so much that it has completely lost its original meaning. If
everything is awesome, nothing is.

~~~
tornadoboy55
That's just part of the daily coding jargon. Call it a pet peeve, but it
frustrates me intensely when everyone calls their defaults 'sane' (implying
others their defaults are not). Such a misused word. Same goes for sensible.
Seriously, if you start looking out for these two words, you'll notice how
stupidly overused they are..

~~~
xoa
Not that I necessarily disagree with your overall sentiment, but I think
you've chosen a poor example:

> _(implying others their defaults are not)_

This is wrong. The point of "sane defaults" is something along the lines of
"first do no harm", a sort of minimal starter where if, in principle, an
operator started using it out of box and never ever touched a single
configuration file or setting, they might lose out on many features or
potential but they'd have something minimally usable and that would in general
not cause issues. There isn't necessarily one set of possible sane defaults,
but it's not hard to imagine _IN_ sane defaults for a lot of software or
hardware. This is particularly a big deal with all sorts of products that have
security, infrastructure, or safety implications. Networking hardware/software
products for example necessarily have a great deal of complexity and
flexibility under the hood, but that makes Foot-Gun Syndrome a real issue. So
they also generally have minimal default factory settings that aim to ensure
that they can in fact be configured, accessed, and won't immediately open any
gaping holes, flood the network, etc. A firewall might have "sane defaults" of
nothing, or perhaps minimally allowing SSH from the LAN and port 80/443 say.
An OS should by default not expose services to the net (this was a real
problem at one point).

Sane/sensible defaults acknowledge the fact that most consumer users never
touch settings, and that even expert users appreciate having a good basic
starting point that they can customize from or reset to. "Everyone" thinks
about this because it's a universal problem for any configurable
software/hardware.

------
euroclydon
Does anyone know how to uninstall the Google Update that ships with Picasa
3.9.140 for Mac? That's the last version of Picasa that works with local
folders.

[Edit] I think I figured it out. The ~/Library/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate
folder was being recreated every time I opened Picasa. So, I emptied out
~/Library/Google and then changed it's owner. Next time I opened Picasa, it
remained empty.

------
t_g
I find it handy to add a few of these as a service, so they're accessible
through context menus.

Basic steps found here: [http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2013/01/13/how-turn-
shell-co...](http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2013/01/13/how-turn-shell-
commands-mac-os-x-services/)

------
pspeter3
Being able to access SF Mono outside of terminal is really nice

------
Retr0spectrum
I've never seen AppleScript before, and I'm fascinated by the syntax. Is it as
easy to write as it is to read?

~~~
provemewrong
No. It's probably the most frustrating syntax I've had the (dis)pleasure of
working with.

~~~
allenbrunson
Sadly, I have to agree. The first time you see an AppleScript, you think, wow,
that looks great, can't wait to dive in. Two hours later, still can't get the
simplest little things to work, start wondering if maybe I can do this with a
bash script, or something else ...

------
tangue
That one could be really useful :

 _Dock : Add a Stack with Recent Applications_

    
    
      defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-others -array-add '{ "tile-data" = { "list-type" = 1; }; "tile-type" = "recents-tile"; }' && \ killall Dock

~~~
wingerlang
I have that, it is kinda useful sometimes. Usually it is faster to just re-
open it with Alfred/Spotlight though.

------
Entangled
Hey that's cool stuff. For a total ignorant like me, where should I go to
learn the basics of automating some tasks like I'd like to type $ ipaddress
and get the local ip address instead of $ ipconfig getifaddr en0. Is that
bash? How is that called? How do I make "programs" to automate tasks and run
them from terminal with a single customized word like dbstart dbstop?

Thanks for the pointers.

~~~
molloy
The first way that comes to mind is to use alias, e.g. `alias
ipaddress="ipconfig getifaddr en0"`. Then running `ipaddress` would do what
you want. To avoid having to run this again every time you log in, you can add
the same line to your `~/.bash_profile`, which configures your shell when you
log in before the initial command prompt. You can then type `source
~/.bash_profile` to reload your configuration without having to log out then
back in.

~~~
Entangled
Ok, so I write a bash script then create an alias for it like alias
hello="bash hello.sh"

Something like that? I found some nice bash tutorials that'll keep me busy for
the weekend. Thanks.

Edit: Ok, apparently alias hello is not needed since hello.sh can be run
directly with just the name, I was having permission problems and couldn't
make it run, but now with just $ hello I can see the output. I'm loving it!

------
craigds
TIL you can make Finder quittable! It has always irked me that you can't quit
it.

~~~
shadowfacts
Is it actually quittable or does quitting it just relaunch it? Because using
killall Finder on the command line or killing through Activity Monitor just
kills and then relaunches Finder.

~~~
Karunamon
It is actually quittable, but you have to set a 'defaults' option to make it
happen.

    
    
        defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem -bool YES
    

Once that's done, you can quit it from the menu or hit CMD-Q, and it stays
dead. If you do an ungraceful quit from the force quit menu or by sending it a
signal, it'll still relaunch.

------
ap46
The 'tput bel' command has got be there by default & those who don't want it
can uncheck it from pref. It'd save so much time & strain by not looking for a
completed task/prompt for input.

------
husted
I'm missing a "Enable select from QuickLook". Most annoying that Apple removed
that feature. Otherwise good list.

------
euroclydon
A command to enable/disable the Socks Proxy on my wireless network adapter
would be super! It's six clicks right now.

~~~
wbills
sudo networksetup -setsocksfirewallproxystate "Wi-Fi" on|off

~~~
euroclydon
Wow!! You're awesome!!!

------
afandian
Disappointed this isn't Awesome (the window manager) for Mac. I use Spectacle,
but Awesome would be welcome.

------
ghfzhhgffee
i want job

~~~
sperglord
The first step is finding something that you can "curate" that hasn't been
"curated" yet. It's all the rage these days.

------
sunilkumarc
I just saw 'Awesome' and 'Command Line' and confused it with the Awesome
window manager of Linux.

